# Rda help



## theoS (1/12/15)

Plz help me out how do i know what wire to use with what dia and amount of wraps to get the most vape if looked at the hole ohms law thing but still dont know what iys all about


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

theoS said:


> Plz help me out how do i know what wire to use with what dia and amount of wraps to get the most vape if looked at the hole ohms law thing but still dont know what iys all about


like last time we need more info such as what mod? what rba ?or tank? what resistance do you prefer ?


----------



## theoS (1/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> like last time we need more info such as what mod? what rba ?or tank? what resistance do you prefer ?


i got a velocity that i whant to hit really low sub ohms and then i got a subtank mini and i prever 0.5 and lower


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

What mod do you have to power it off ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theoS (1/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> What mod do you have to power it off ?


xcube 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

So your interested in blowing clouds brah? Cool stuff

You have a velocity and you want to sub ohm... Lekker .

The biggest thing we need to know is what mod you have. All of the build advise won't help much unless we know what your using to fire it up. 

So let's start at the beginning while I wait for your response ..... 

In the beginning "God created light " then came vaping.... Shortly after sub-ohm mods were available and it was good. 

So Moses came down the mountain and declared that sub-ohm vaping is any build that has a resistance lower than 1ohm. 

Lower resistance will give you more clouds, with a few other factors but that's all part of another chapter. 

The biggest concern we need to keep in mind is battery safety. 

The lower resistance does put a bigger strain on the battery and it's important to know that not batteries are created equally. 

So you have a mod and it has its own "safe" limits .

So if your mod has a minimum resistance that it can fire it would mean that the safest , highest rated batteries will allow you on a full charge to fire down to 0.x resistance. 

Now let's assume you have the safe batteries and a good mod, cool now we don't stress too much about ohms law and we look at the coil building. 

As long as you keep to those requirements then any build you do will either fire or not on your mod without it blowing up. 

Chapter 2 is where il talk about the wire and stuffs....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

theoS said:


> xcube 2



Ok cool. Now we can get things started ...

What wire do you have with you ?


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

chapter 2.... pulling the wire (",)

for clouds you want low resistance, a coil with a big surface area, POWER ! wicking to keep up with that power, and a decent pair of lungs.

lets start with the resistance. the thicker the wire the lower the resistance this coupled with the fact that you need alot of wraps creates a unique problem called "ramp up" your monster coil has so much wire that you need more power in it to fire... 

your subtank needed 35W on a 0.5ohm coil to fire.... my velocity needs 180W on a 0.08ohm coil to fire !

so you push up the power to accommodate for the ramp up time and now you coils are glowing hot ! nice 

we need to wick it up and juice that sucker.... for high power i would recommend 3mm diameter coils as a minimum and decent cotton. any thing smaller is going to dry hit when you really pushing it. *** look up Scottish wicking

so this is a good starter coil >

3mm id 26g kanthal, with 8 wraps per side. 

more advanced coil >

3.5mm id, 26g kanthal, 7 wraps parallel (14 wraps per side)

super coil >

3.5mm id, staged clapton(30 over 26) with 24g nichrome 8 wraps per side....


happy vaping buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS (1/12/15)

okay i got a clapton and 24 gauge so i have to use 7-wraps om a 3 3.5 dia


----------



## zadiac (1/12/15)

Gonna leave this one in your capable hands @shaunnadan . Just remember to advise him on safety.

Going sub-ohm from the start is normally not advisable @theoS , but if you insist, then so be it.

I'm off to bed. Work early tomorrow.


----------



## theoS (2/12/15)

okay what the story with safty then im using an xcube not a mech mod do and im using samsung 25r


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

Thread moved to "ask vape veteran" because it was in the Eciggies subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

theoS said:


> okay what the story with safty then im using an xcube not a mech mod do and im using samsung 25r



Hi @theoS, if you using a good regulated mod, then safety is partly taken care of
As long as your batteries can handle the maximum current draw situation (at the lowest resistance you go) then it should be fine. The mod should have short circuit protection built in. 

I think the danger of mech mods comes in when you have a short and it just keeps on firing and even more dangerous with tube mech mods that dont have enough venting holes.


----------



## theoS (2/12/15)

Thanks for the help guys will try bulding on the dripper tonight


----------

